# Oil in my prop



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

Theres oil coming out of my prop, where do I start?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

is it a 2 stroke if so you should have some in there


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

How much and what color? Is it thin like oil or thick like grease? Does it smell burnt or look foamy?


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

It is a 2 stroke, like my motor oil, this is the first time I have left my motor down out of the water.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1309880672

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327501728

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1288633370


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

Does this mean I should change my oil mix?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

50:1 is 50:1, pretty much the standard mix for a carbed 2 stroke outboard.

explanation from a previous post...



> 2 smokes are very inefficient at low rpms.
> Up to 40% of the fuel/oil mix is blown out the exhaust, unburned.
> Running at low rpms coats the inside of the exhaust housing
> which will trickle down and leak out the gap between the lower unit and prop.


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok yes I have been fishing the canals so idle every where so yes my rpms are down.. Thanks


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey!!! My pictures are famous!


----------

